# Edible Plants- K-9 and us



## KevinK9 (Apr 26, 2014)

What are some good edible plants that both humans and dogs can eat? I know that one is dandelions but what are some other ones?


Sent from my iPhone using Survival Forum


----------



## camo2460 (Feb 10, 2013)

There are literally hundreds of edible wild plants across North and South America and Canada. I suggest you purchase two or three field guides so that you can cross reference, and take these out into the field and start learning how to Identify the different plants. I can give you the names of dozens of plants, but that will do you no good unless you can identify them. One word of caution: IF YOU CAN'T IDENTIFY THE PLANT, ABSOLUTLY 100% DON'T EAT IT, DON'T EVEN TOUCH IT. This is due to the fact that some plants are so poisonous that one mouthful will kill you, Poison Hemlock for example. There are also some roots that can poison you just by handling them bare handed, like Poke Roots for example. Good luck and happy Foraging.


----------



## KevinK9 (Apr 26, 2014)

What I mean is what are common ones that are edible? That are literally everywhere?


Sent from my iPhone using Survival Forum


----------



## Grimm (Sep 5, 2012)

KevinK9 said:


> What I mean is what are common ones that are edible? That are literally everywhere?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Survival Forum


I second Camo. Get a few field guides and do some real research.


----------



## KevinK9 (Apr 26, 2014)

Thank you for the advice, I will definitely get some field guides here soon because no body knows either. 
Does anybody suggest a specific pocket like book?


Sent from my iPhone using Survival Forum


----------



## Woody (Nov 11, 2008)

Howdy and welcome!

I can't suggest a book as most of my knowledge was handed down. It all depends on your location as to whether plants are available year round or seasonally. Are you thinking of foraging or do you have a location? You can plant edibles that will grow year round in many parts of the country. Kale for one. Root crops will be available year round in NC piedmont too.

Here, in April, dandelions are starting to get bitter. The Plantain is still tender and although not to my tastes, is edible and contains vitamins and minerals to sustain life. 

May I suggest looking in your area for a group that forages? Perhaps a post on Craig's List or some local publication stating what you are interested in? They would have the best local knowledge of when fiddle heads spring or when mushrooms are in season for your location.


----------



## KevinK9 (Apr 26, 2014)

The area I would be foraging in would be California. Any where in CA just for general knowledge. 

Thanks I will check to see if there's a group that forages in my area for sure. 



Sent from my iPhone using Survival Forum


----------



## Lake Windsong (Nov 27, 2009)

KevinK9 said:


> The area I would be foraging in would be California. Any where in CA just for general knowledge.
> 
> Thanks I will check to see if there's a group that forages in my area for sure.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Survival Forum


Baker Creek has a store in Petaluma and a festival in Santa Rosa in September. Baker Creek sells heirloom seeds and is a good sustainable living resource. Both would probably be good places for resources and networking. If you are in North CA, Mountain Rose Herbs is in Eugene OR and they are an excellent resource for herbal knowledge and events. Any of the above could probably connect you with local herbalists.


----------



## VoorTrekker (Oct 7, 2012)

Dandelions taste like sheitz, leaves, roots, flowers. Yuck!! Miners Lettuce is okay. 
There isn't much in California to forage for wild, except acorns and jack rabbits.

Acorns tastes like sh*t no matter how they are processed. Only Indian grandmoms know how and can make it palatable.


----------



## Cotton (Oct 12, 2013)

camo2460 said:


> IF YOU CAN'T IDENTIFY THE PLANT, ABSOLUTLY 100% DON'T EAT IT, DON'T EVEN TOUCH IT. There are also some roots that can poison you just by handling them bare handed, like Poke Roots for example. Good luck and happy Foraging.


If by "poke root" you are referring to "Poke Salet" "Phytolacca americana". I would agree to disagree on the root being poisonous to the touch as I (and many others) cut up roots for replanting. Ref a book - "Wild Roots" by Doug Elliot. That said this plant can be very dangerous and at the same time is a wonderful medicine for arthritis and sever joint pain caused by other illnesses like Rocky Mountain Spotted Fever, also great for detoxifying.

Camo is absolutely correct&#8230; if you're not 100% sure, don't&#8230;

A beginner would think "if I know a little about 100 plants me and mine will be better off". I disagree, "If you everything about 5 or 10 plants you and yours will be better off". By everything I mean you can spot this plant on the roadside at 50mph and if a medicine, know how to apply it to a child, if a food you know 10 recipies.

I've posted this link before. These plants are common to the southeastern US but more than a few grow in CA. It's in another prepper forum, I posted a list of 40 or so plants in a series and how to use them for medicine, many are edible. It starts with Medicinal and Edible 01 which gets shortened to MnE 02 etc.

http://americanpreppersnetwork.net/viewforum.php?f=131&start=25

The best way to learn is go out with real teachers. Here is a list of CA teachers&#8230; some I know personally, wonderful people, incredible knowledge.

Kevin Feinstein
Oakland,CA,
[email protected],
feralkevin.com

Headwaters Outdoor School ,
PO Box 1698,
Santa Cruz,
CA 95061,
831-423-3830,
[email protected]

Christopher Nyerges ,
626-791-3217,
[email protected] ,
ChristopherNyerges

Heather Pier
Auburn, California

Jim Robertson
Aboriginal Skills.Com
310-395-0943
[email protected]

Hank Shaw,
Sacranento, CA
[email protected]
http://honest-food.net/
Urban Outdoor Skills
10500 Woldrich Street
Sylmar, CA 91342
[email protected]
UrbanOutdoorSkills

Barbara Kolander
Wild Mountain Services
P.O. Box 1131
Crestline, CA 92325
909 337-1481
[email protected]


----------



## crabapple (Jan 1, 2012)

Thanks, Cotton.
I with camo too,---be 100% sure.
I use Peterson Poisonous plants, to know what not to eat. This book has photos, line drawings & color code.
I like "Feasting Free on Wild Edibles" by Bradford Angier for what to eat, how to cook it.
Jack in the pulpit,Indian turnip,wake-robin or dragon root are all names for this member of the Arum family.
It has corrosive acridness & should be dried or roasted before eating.
I stay away from these kinds of plants, when I can, but sometime you may not have a choice in the matter.
Angier has a receipe index also.
Nothing can replace LOCAL Herbalists, who know & can show you what you need to know.


----------

